# Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)



## carphunter96 (29. März 2006)

Hallo 
Ich angel schon seit  14 Jahren  auf Karpfen aber nur in sthenden gewässern.
Darf zwar schon seit drei Jahren an der Weser angeln,habe mich aber noch nicht getraut dort auf Karpfen zu angeln,da ich keine Ahnung vom Flußfischen auf Karpfen habe.
Wo sollte man im Fluß auf Karpfen angeln?
Wiefiel muss man anfüttern?
Wie muss mann füttern? Habe angst dass das Futter nicht da liegt, wo die Montage liegt.
Wenn jemand ein paar gute Stellen bei Nienburg/Weser kennt und mir die verraten würde wäre ichsehr dankbar.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## MiKluge (31. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hallo Mr. Carphunter.
Ich habe die Weser zwar auch noch nie auf Karpfen befischt, hatte es mir aber immer mal wieder vorgenommen. Habe mir auch schonmal das Buhnenfeld bei euch in Haßbergen hinter dem Schleusenkanal angesehen. Dort würde ich in der zweiten Buhne mal einen Ansitz waagen. In dem Buhnenfeld herrscht recht schwache Strömung. Würde 3 Tage 8kg Mais und 2kg große harte Boilies füttern und dann noch zwei Tage nur noch Boilies. Dann sollte dort mit Sicherheit was laufen. Aber vorsicht, in diesem Gebiet gibt es viele Dreikantmuscheln, also kräftiges Gerät verwenden.


----------



## carphunter96 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Habe dort früher (vor 7 Jahren) ein paar kleinere Karpfen fangen können.So 7-12Pfund.
Wie weit sollte man rausangeln?Habe immer höhe Buhnenende geangelt.Da wo das Wasser sich verwirbelt.
Wie weit vor meinen Angelplatz sollte ich den Meis und die Boilies zum füttern reinwerfen,damit die auf dem Angelplatz landen.
Gruß carphunter


----------



## MiKluge (31. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Gute Frage.
Würde den Mais ca. 0,5-1m vor dem Spot platzieren. Die Boilies brauchste wahrscheinlich nicht so weit vorher einwerfen. Kommt aber natürlich etwas auf den Wasserstand an. Außerdem ist es auch nicht so wichtig den Spot klein zu halten. Da die Fische wahrscheinlich eh die ganze Buhne absuchen werden. 
Würde zwei Ruten an der Strömungskante und eine in der Buhnenmitte im ruhigen Wasser probieren.


----------



## carphunter96 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Danke für deine Antwort werde es mal so probieren.Muss nur noch das Wetter passen. Wenn das Wasser wieder Wärmer ist werde ich mal losziehen.
Darfst du eigentlich bei uns in Haßbergen angeln oder brauchst du dafür eine Gastkarte?
Wenn du lust hast dann können wir ja mal zusammen dort eine versuch starten.


----------



## MiKluge (2. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

So komme gerade von ner Wochenendsession.
Ich bin nur im Sulinger Angelverein, müsste mir also ne Gastkarte holen. 
Über ein gemeinsames Angeln wäre mal nachzudenken. Aber wenn dann erst später in der Saison. Will dieses Jahr ein bestimmtes Gewässer stark beangeln. 
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Wasserstand und der Temperatur der Weser aus? 
Ich denke ab einer Wassertemp. von ca 10 Grad kannste angreifen. Hatte am We 9 Grad in meinem Hausgewässer und es lief recht gut.
Ich hoffe mal, dass sich nochmal jemand meldet, der schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Weserangeln gesammelt hat.


----------



## MiKluge (2. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hab noch ein paar Links zu Berichten übers Weserangeln für dich.

http://www.cipro.de/berichte/Gastbericht/sebastianr/weser.htm

und

http://www.karpfen04.de/html/karpfenangeln_an_der_weser_.html


----------



## MiKluge (2. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Und noch einer:

http://www.boilie.de/bericht/weser.htm


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Moin!

Im Moment kannst die Weser knicken....

Alles unter Wasser und ein Zug drauf der Hammer :q


----------



## MiKluge (5. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Nabend.
Gibt es denn nicht mehr User mit Weserkarpfenerfahrung? 
Langsam aber sicher bekomme ich immer mehr Lust auf die Weser. 
Aber man bekommt nur so wenige Infos


----------



## punkarpfen (6. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch an der Weser angreifen. Allerdings eher im Petershäger Raum. Die Weser hat ein sehr gutes Potenzial und viele Fische 50+! Zur Zeit ist sie aber noch recht hoch. :c:c:c
Aber nach Ostern geht es los!


----------



## MiKluge (7. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi Leute
In der aktuellen Carp Mirror steht ein Bericht übers Graserangeln in der Weser. Der Autor füttert auch in Buhnenfelder mit großen Mengen Mais und fängt auch ganz stattliche Exemplare. 
Wusste bis dato nichtmal, dass Graser in der Weser vorkommen. 
Noch ein Grund mehr, mal an der Weser anzugreifen.

@ Chris
Klar hat die Weser ein großes Potential, aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass es ein recht schwieriges Gewässer ist. 
Also sollte man lieber erstmal überhaupt vom fangen reden, bevor man von 50ern spricht.
Haste dir denn schon Spots gesucht? War im Petershagener Raum auch schonmal am suchen, is auch nicht weit von mir.


----------



## punkarpfen (8. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Ich kenne schon Leute, die dort Fische in dieser Größenordnung gefangen haben. Aber die haben dort auch erstmal ordentlich geblankt. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem "lauschigen Plätzchen". Auf jeden Fall gehe ich nicht zum Lahder Damm, dort soll es ja nicht soooo sicher sein. 
Im Frühjahr suche ich mir einen flacheren Bereich.


----------



## MiKluge (10. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi Chris
Wie halten deine Bekannten es denn mit dem vorfüttern?
Manche Weserangler füttern gar nicht, andere wiederrum kippen volle pulle ab?
Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit dem Wasserstand aus? 
Habe von ein paar Stippern gehört, dass es an der Weser schonwieder geht.


----------



## punkarpfen (16. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück und weiß noch nicht, wie hoch die Weser ist. Die kolegen gehören eher zu der Abkippfraktion. Ich werde wohl auch ordentlich füttern, werde es aber bei einigen Kilo Partikel/Pellets/Boilies belassen. 10 Kilo+ pro Tag finde ich übertrieben und zu teuer.#6


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Nen Vereinskollege von mir geh regelmäßig zum Karpfenangeln an die Weser, aber momentan ist  wirklich nichts los.

Haben auch schöne Barben als Beifang


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Abkippen ist wirklich das Falscheste, was man an der Weser machen kann, es sei denn, man möchte erst 25 2Kilo-Brassen abräumen, bevor der erste Karpfen die Chance hat, den Köder zu finden.

Die großen Karpfen stehen dicht am Ufer, wo die Strömung nur gering ist. Jedoch nicht im ruhigen Bereich. Beste Stellen sind die Rückströmungen in den Buhnenfeldern oder Einmündungen und strömungsseitig hinter Verwirbelungen.

Die Weser ist deswegen ein schwieriges Gewässer, weil die Oberflächenströmung extrem schneller fließt, als die Strömung am Grund und die Grundströmung oftmals gegenläufig ist.

Noch ein Tipp : Angel niemals in der Nähe von Schifffahrtsmarkierungen auf Karpfen. Die Tiere sind so clever, dass sie bei einem Drill zielstrebig eine Runde um die Boje drehen:c


----------



## perchcatcher (18. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Das mit der merkwürdigen Strömung hab ich auch schon mal germerkt


----------



## carphunter96 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

War heute den ganzen Tag an der Weser auf Karpfen angeln.
Habe nur zwei Döbel gefangen.
Werde morgen früh gleich wieder los an die Weser  mal sehen ob morgen einer beisst.


----------



## MiKluge (22. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi Carphunter
Haste denn vorher gefüttert, oder haste dich einfach so anne Weser gesetzt? Und wie lange haste geangelt? Ich lese in letzter Zeit immer wieder, dass man oft länger warten muss, bis die Fische am Platz sind, aber dann geht es richtig rund.
Naja weiterhin viel Glück und berichte mal, wie´s läuft.


----------



## carphunter96 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi MiKluge
Ich war in Haßbergen bei der zweiten Buhne.Habe zwei Tage vorher mit 10Kg Mais und 5Kg Frolic gefüttert.(Habe leider noch keine Boilies)
Habe von morgens um sieben bis abens um neuen geangelt.
Wollte nächsten Tag wieder auf  den Platz, aber da  sassen  schon welche die gesehen hatten dass ich dort  gefüttert hatte.
Werde morgen Boillies  machen und das lange Wochenende mal durchangeln.


----------



## MiKluge (24. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Das mit den Tritbrettfahrern ist ja ärgerlich. Ist dieser Platz sonst auch stark frequentiert, oder war das mehr ein dummer Zufall? 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mit dem Futter noch etwas sparsammer umgehen, die Fische sind noch nicht so richtig in Fresslaune. Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt. Ich würde eher die halbe Menge an Mais versenken und nen Kilo Boilies. 
Naja, auf ein neues und viel Erfolg.


----------



## carphunter96 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

In der Woche angelt dort kaum jemand,aber am Wochenende muss man schon rechtzeitig am Platz seien.
an der zweiten Buhne angelt kaum jemand,aber wenn die sehen dass man dort füttert dann sind die natürlich gleich da.
Werde diedes Wochenende über Nacht bleiben.Da kann mir auch keiner den Platz streitig machen.


----------



## MiKluge (25. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Wenn du eh länger da bist, kannst du die anderen Buhnen ja auch nochmal genau loten. Hatte als ich damals mal da war nur wenig Zeit. Und habe mich deshalb hauptsächlich auf die 2te Buhne konzentriert. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch was übersehen.


----------



## MiKluge (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi
Na haste Erfolg gehabt? 
War auch das ganze Wochenende an meinem Hausfluss (Gr. Aue). 
Ab Sonntag Morgen war das Angeln so gut wie unmöglich, da man ewig Treibgut in der Schnur hatte und sogar 110g Noppenbleie nach einer Zeit abgetrieben sind. 
Und so richtig Erfolgreich war ich auch nicht, einen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren und einen 10Pfd Zeiler (mein Erster) gefangen.

Mfg Michael


----------



## carphunter96 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi
leider kann ich nichts positives berichten. Ausser einer Brasse hatte ich nichts.
Das Wasser ist vielleicht noch zu kalt.
Werde es in zwei Wochen noch mal probieren.


----------



## Popeye (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hallo
habt ihr schonn mal am Hakenwerder auf Karpfen geangelt ?
Wen ja wie ist eure erfahrung ?
Welchen Teich könnt ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## carphunter96 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi 
letztes Jahr habe ich am Hakenwerder zwei Nächte gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt.
Habe nur eine Ente gefangen.
Diese Biester sind dort eine Plage die Fressen alles weg was für die Karpfen bestimmt ist.
Es gibt bessere Teiche in denen man Karpfen fangen kann.


----------



## Popeye (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Und welche Teiche meinst du ?


----------



## MiKluge (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi Leute.
Habe eben was im Netz gefunden. Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, welche Kieskuhle damit gemeint ist? Spiele mit dem Gedanken, auch in Nienburg in Verein einzutreten. Wenn das mal kein Argument ist???

http://www.carp-gps.com/news/detail.php?id=165


----------



## Popeye (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Mh, ich meine es handelt sich um den Hakenwerder.
Genau kann ich es dir aber nicht sagen.
Also ich weis das eine gruppe Karpfenangler einen weg von 200 km auf sich nimt weil sie so gut große karpfen im hakenwerder fangen.


----------



## Popeye (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Also, ich habe erfahren das der Karpfen am Hakenwerder gefangen wurde. 
Aber im welchen Teich erzelt leider keiner.


----------



## Hansy1966 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*



			
				Popeye schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe erfahren das der Karpfen am Hakenwerder gefangen wurde.
> Aber im welchen Teich erzelt leider keiner.



Hallo

Das ist am Wieheteich.
Gleich links der erste wenn man auf das Gelände fährt.
Ist auch der Teich mit dem besten Karpfen bestand.


----------



## Popeye (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hallo
ist das der ganz große an der alten B6 ?


----------



## Hansy1966 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*



			
				Popeye schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ist das der ganz große an der alten B6 ?




ja, genau der.


----------



## Popeye (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*



			
				Hansy1966 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Das ist am Wieheteich.
> Gleich links der erste wenn man auf das Gelände fährt.
> Ist auch der Teich mit dem besten Karpfen bestand.


 

Ich habe gehört der ist schwer zu befischen, ist da was dran ?
Ich möchte dort mal auf Karpfen angeln.
Wo und wan solte ich gehen ?
Worauf beizen sie am besten ?


----------



## Hansy1966 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hallo

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten. Ich kann Dir nur sagen das da genug Fisch drin ist und was da gefangen wird weiß ich von den Fangauswertungen und Gesprächen mit den Vereinsmitglieder. 
Das sind die Informationen die mich als Gewässerwart interessieren. 
Nach den Methoden und die Zeiten habe ich noch nicht gefragt.
Ich weiß bloß das einige Spezialisten von Freitag bis Sonntag am Wasser sitzen.

Hansy


----------



## Popeye (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hi
Na wie siet es zur zeit mit euren fängen aus ?


----------



## Der Deichgraf (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*

Hallo Popeye,

habe gehört, dass in dieser Woche aus dem Hakenwerder ein 46er rausgekommen ist. Kein Anglerlatein, mein Kumpel hat Fotos gesehen.

Wenn Du im Wieheteich gehen willst, geh am besten auf die Spitze, wo der Baum steht.

Aber auch der Goseteich ist nicht zu unterschätzen, hab dort selber welche über 20 gefangen.

Gruss, Der Deichgraf


----------



## Popeye (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Fluß (Weser)*



			
				Der Deichgraf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Popeye,
> 
> habe gehört, dass in dieser Woche aus dem Hakenwerder ein 46er rausgekommen ist. Kein Anglerlatein, mein Kumpel hat Fotos gesehen.
> 
> ...


Hi,
danke für den Tip


----------

